# Photo of the Month contest entry



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

i spent a few days trying to get a good enough picture, so you better enjoy it!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice picture but I don't see it in the contest section :dunno:


----------



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

Romad said:


> Nice picture but I don't see it in the contest section :dunno:


im new here can you give me a link to the contest section?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

scroll up on this page until you see the camera right above the beginning of this thread (or any thread). there's a link to the contest to the right of the camera.


----------



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Assault0137 said:


> thanks


Any time


----------



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

Romad said:


> Any time


what do you get if you win, though?


----------

